#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Είδηση: Ηλεκτρονική υποβολή του ΦΕΜ και παρακρατούμενου φόρου εισοδήματος εργολάβων

## Xάρης

Διαβάστε την είδηση εδώ --> http://www.emichanikos.gr/content.ph...B2%CF%89%CE%BD.

----------


## josif1976

Ωραίο το νέο. Μετά το Φεμ που το πληρώνουμε.? Έχει ebankning η Εθνική?

----------


## Xάρης

Έχει και η ΕΤΕ e-banking αν και άθλιο κατά τη γνώμη μου.
Δεν έχω προχωρήσει ακόμη σε χρήση του συστήματος αλλά μου φαίνεται απίθανο να μην μπορείς να πληρώσεις και από άλλες τράπεζες.

Υ.Γ.: Eurobank και Πειραιώς (WinBank) έχουν με διαφορά από τις άλλες (ΕΤΕ, Alpha Bank, Τράπεζα Αττικής, Citibank) το καλύτερο e-banking.

----------


## josif1976

Έχεις δίκιο για την αξιολόγηση των παροχών internet των τραπεζών. Η ερώτηση μου βέβαια είχε να κάνει με τον αν η Εθνική στο ebanking της έχει δυνατότητα πληρωμής του ΦΕΜ αλλά όπως πάντα χάθηκα στην διατύπωση.

----------


## ssouanis

Όλες πλέον οι οφειλές βγαίνουν ως "βεβαιωμένες οφειλές εκτός ρύθμισης".
Την έχουν όλα τα ebanking.
Μην περιμένετε δλδ να βγει "πληρωμή ΦΕΜ".
Ακόμα και το ΦΠΑ πληρώνεται από 01.01.2014 μέσω αυτής της διαδικασίας.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## josif1976

Χθές το βράδυ είχα αυτό το θέμα μέχρι που είδα την χθεσινή ανακοίνωση του taxisnet.gr Σε ευχαριστώ ιδιαίτερα για την άμεση απάντηση.

----------


## Xάρης

Για τον ΦΠΑ βλέπω ξεχωριστή επιλογή στο e-banking της Eurobank, όπως και για άλλους φόρους, αλλά με την ίδια ακριβώς φόρμα.
Ζητείται και εδώ η "*ταυτότητα πληρωμής*" (ΤΟ) την οποία προφανώς μας τη δίνει το σύστημα μετά την υποβολή του ΦΕΜ.

Ο σχετικός νόμος είναι ο Ν.4174/26.07.2013 (ΦΕΚ.170/Α').
Δείτε επίσης την ΠΟΛ.1276/27.12.2013.

Υπάρχει χρονικός περιορισμός για την υποβολή του ΦΕΜ. Είναι ένας μήνας αν κατάλαβα καλά;

----------


## Kostas2002

Χάρη, δεν ξέρω τι αφορά αυτή η επιλογή (ΦΠΑ) αλλά δεν αφορά την πληρωμή του ΦΠΑ που είναι μέσω της επιλογής "βεβαιωμένες οφειλές εκτός ρύθμισης"
Την προθεσμία ενός μήνα που την αναφέρει;

Στα άλλα τώρα. Και η ΕΤΕ και η  eurobank έχουν πληρωμή ΦΕΜ με την παραπάνω επιλογή.

----------


## Xάρης

Η επιλογή "ΦΠΑ" υπάρχει και στη Eurobank και στην Πειραιώς (τουλάχιστον) και είναι ενεργή.


Για τον χρόνο υποβολής δεν θυμάμαι πού το διάβασα. Στον Ν.4174/13;

----------


## josif1976

Στην winbank έχει ακόμα επιλογή για ΦΠΑ αλλά δεν δέχεται την νέα ταυτότητα πληρωμής και έτσι πλήρωσα στην καρτέλλα γενικές βεβαιωμένες πληρωμές απο taxisnet.gr

----------


## Kostas2002

Και στην Εθνικής ή eurobank στη επιλογή ΦΠΑ έχει λιγότερα ψηφία από την ταυτότητα...
Για αυτό χρησιμοποιούμε την επιλογή "βεβαιωμένες οφειλές"

----------


## ssouanis

Οι επιλογές στις πλατφόρμες των τραπεζών υπάρχουν ακόμα.
Η ταυτότητα πληρωμής όμως είναι διαφορετική.
Πλέον και για ΦΠΑ ο μεσσαίος αριθμός είναι με 9 ψηφία, ενώ οι εφαρμογές για πληρωμή ΦΠΑ ζητούν 11 ψηφία (όπως ίσχυε μέχει 31.12.2013).

----------


## CYBERSYMEON

Γνωρίζει κανείς πότε ενημερώνεται η ΔΟΥ από τις τράπεζες; Πλήρωσα ΦΕΜ στις 9/1 και ακόμα είμαι "χρεωστικός" στο taxis. Η τοπική ΔΟΥ μάλιστα μου έστειλε γράμμα με το παλιό μπλε τρυπημένο έντυπο επειδή οφείλω ΦΕΜ.... 
Ελπιζω να ενημερωθεί κάποια στιγμή για να μην τρέχουμε στην εφορία να αποδείξουμε τα αυτονόητα όταν χρειαστούμε φορολογική ενημερότητα...

----------


## Xάρης

ΦΕΜ; Μήπως εννοείς ΦΠΑ;
Η πληρωμή του ΦΠΑ από τις τράπεζες γίνεται την τελευταία μέρα υποβολής αυτού, δηλαδή την 20η του μήνα σύμφωνα με τα σημερινά ισχύοντα. 
(Ενδέχεται να αλλάξει πάλι η τελική ημερομηνία υποβολής και να γίνει η 26η.)

----------


## HRA

ΠΛΗΡΩΜΕΝΟ(ΧΡΕΩΣΤΙΚΟ) ΦΠΑ 9/1 ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ  ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΤΑΧΩΡΗΘΕΊ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΑΣΚΑ ΦΠΑ ΕΝΩ ΣΤΙΣ ΒΕΒΑΙΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΩΦΕΙΛΕΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΜΕ ΕΒΓΑΖΕ ΧΡΕΩΣΤΙΚΟ (ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΗ "ΤΑΥΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΗ"), ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ 0 ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟ.ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΤΗΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΕΚΔΟΣΩ.

Πληρωμενο (χρεωστικο) ΦΠΑ 9/1 δεν εχει ακομα καταχωρηθεί στην μασκα ΦΠΑ ενω στις βεβαιωμενες ωφειλες πριν λιγες μερες με εβγαζε χρεωστικο (και με διαφορετικη "ταυτοτητα πληρωμη"), τωρα ειναι 0 υπολοιπο. Ενημερωτητα δεν μπορω να εκδοσω.

Καλημέρα.
Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι τα κεφαλαία απαγορεύονται από τους Κανόνες Λειτουργίας.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------


## CYBERSYMEON

> ΦΕΜ; Μήπως εννοείς ΦΠΑ;
> Η πληρωμή του ΦΠΑ από τις τράπεζες γίνεται την τελευταία μέρα υποβολής αυτού


Εννοώ το γνωστό ΦΕΜ. Πλέον δηλώνεται μόνο ηλεκτρονικά στο taxis. Βγαίνει ταυτότητα οφειλής και το εξοφλεις στην τράπεζα. Εγώ το πλήρωσα από τις 9/1 αλλά ακόμα με εμφανίζει χρεωστικό...
Μετά από πολλές προσπάθειες κατάφερα να βγάλω γραμμή και τηλεφωνικά μου είπαν πως προσπαθούν να ενημερώνουν το σύστημα κάθε 2-3 εργάσιμες. Αλλά δυστυχώς σε αρκετούς συναδέρφους έχει αργήσει υπερβολικά να φανεί μηδενικό υπόλοιπο

----------


## Xάρης

Το ίδιο συνέβη και με τον ΦΠΑ του τελευταίου τριμήνου του 2013 που ήταν να πληρωθεί μέχρι και τις 20.01.2014.
Τον πλήρωσα μέσω Eurobank και δεν έχει ενημερωθεί το TaxisNet οπότε φαίνεται ότι χρωστάω και μάλιστα έχει και προσαύξηση. Σε λίγο θα μου στείλουν και το πρόστιμο που είναι... 1.000¤!!! :Θυμωμένος: 

Διάβασα όμως ΑΥΤΟ και ησύχασα.
Ακόμα όμως δεν έχει διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα.
Τους έχω θέσει και ερώτημα στη ΓΓΠΣ ήδη από 20.01 αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω απάντηση.

----------


## Xάρης

Μόλις έλαβα απάντηση από την ΓΓΠΣ την οποία και παραθέτω (η μορφοποίηση είναι δική μου):

"Αξιότιμε  Κύριε

Κατόπιν ελέγχου  της  υπηρεσία μας διαπιστώθηκε ότι, η τακτοποίηση των οφειλων σας έχει πραγματοποιηθεί στις 20/01/2014. Ωστόσο σας ενημερώνουμε ότι *απαιτείται  εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα για τον έλεγχο και την ενημέρωση της Προσωποποιημένης Πληροφόρησης*, ώστε να εμφανίζεται η σωστή εικόνα όπως έχει διαμορφωθεί βάση της πληρωμής που έχετε πραγματοποιήσει.


Πάντα στην διάθεσή σας	
Κέντρο Εξυπηρέτησης Ηλεκτρονικά Συναλλασσομένων
Γ.Γ.Δ.Ε  Υπουργείου Οικονομικών."

Ποιο θεωρείται "εύλογο" χρονικό διάστημα;
Γιατί δεν γίνονται όλα αυτόματα και ηλεκτρονικά;

----------


## josif1976

Ευλόγησων!!!

----------


## Xάρης

Πού να σου πω και την απάντηση που μου έδωσαν για την καθυστέρηση αποστολής του εκκαθαριστικού με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ να εισπράξω την επιστροφή φόρου.

----------


## Alissos2

Τελικά ΦΕΜ θα πρέπει να πληρώνουμε σε ότι απόδειξη παροχής υπηρασιών κι αν κόβουμε? Η΄δεν τρέχει τίποτα αν το πληρώνουμε μόνο στις περιπτώσεις που μας το ζητάει κάποια δημόσια υπηρεσία (π.χ.πολεοδομία)? Ετσι κι αλλιώς στο τέλος φορολούμαστε με βάση το τι αποδείξεις έχουμε κόψει.

----------


## Xάρης

ΦΕΜ επιβάλλεται να κόψουμε σε μελέτες, επιβλέψεις, πραγματογνωμοσύνες.
Τα ΠΕΑ και οι βεβαίωσης του Ν.4178/13 άνευ άλλων αυθαιρεσιών είναι πραγματογνωμοσύνες.

Υπάρχει σχετικό θέμα συζήτησης, κάνε μια αναζήτηση.

----------


## nsk_art

> Για τον ΦΠΑ βλέπω ξεχωριστή επιλογή στο e-banking της Eurobank, όπως και για άλλους φόρους, αλλά με την ίδια ακριβώς φόρμα.
> Ζητείται και εδώ η "*ταυτότητα πληρωμής*" (ΤΟ) την οποία προφανώς μας τη δίνει το σύστημα μετά την υποβολή του ΦΕΜ.
> 
> Ο σχετικός νόμος είναι ο Ν.4174/26.07.2013 (ΦΕΚ.170/Α').
> Δείτε επίσης την ΠΟΛ.1276/27.12.2013.
> 
> Υπάρχει χρονικός περιορισμός για την υποβολή του ΦΕΜ. Είναι ένας μήνας αν κατάλαβα καλά;


Έτσι ακριβώς είναι. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ όμως, απ΄τη στιγμή που κάποιος κάνει τελική υποβολή, το ΦΕΜ πρέπει να πληρωθεί αυθημερόν (ακόμη κι αν είναι βράδυ).. αλλιώς υπάρχει πρόστιμο 3,01 ευρώ από την επόμενη ημέρα..

----------


## milt

Στην ηλεκτρονική φόρμα υποβολής του ΦΕΜ στα πεδία στοιχεία έργου: τετραγωνικά , αξία διάρκεια......εφόσον πρόκειται για ρύθμιση βάσει ν.4178 βάζουμε μηδενική τιμή φαντάζομαι.......????

----------


## Xάρης

Θεωρώ ότι αυτά τα πεδία αφορούν την ανέγερση νέου κτηρίου και όχι την τακτοποίηση.
Έτσι κι αλλιώς ο φόρος που θα εισπράξει το κράτος είναι ο ίδιος, δηλαδή δεν ζημιώνεται κανείς.

----------


## milt

σωστά και εγώ συμφωνώ απλά χωρίς καθόλου τιμή έστω και μηδενική δεν σε αφήνει να κάνεις την υποβολή.....

----------


## Xάρης

Βάλε τότε στα τετραγωνικά τις υπερβάσεις δόμησης και να δεν έχεις τέτοιες βάλε μια τιμή 0,01 για να ξεγελάσεις το σύστημα.
Σαν αξία βάλε το ύψος του προστίμου.
Σαν χρόνο έναρξης τον χρόνο υπογραφής του συμφωνητικού και σαν χρόνο λήξης τις 08.02.2015.

Στείλε και ένα έγγραφο ερώτημα μέσω της σχετικής εφαρμογής του TaxisNet για να δούμε τι θα σου απαντήσουν.

----------


## nickmm

Κάποτε είχα διαβάσει ότι γιά αμοιβή μικρότερη από 300 ευρω δεν πληρώνουμε ΦΕΜ, ισχύει αυτό?

----------


## Xάρης

*Ποτέ* δεν ίσχυε κάτι τέτοιο!

Αυτό που ίσχυε παλιά αλλά δεν ισχύει τώρα, είναι σε τιμολόγια κάτω των 300¤ δεν παρακρατούνταν φόρος 20%.
Όμως, πλέον σε όλα τα τιμολόγια που κόβουμε προς επαγγελματίες και αφορούν μελέτες και επιβλέψεις, παρακρατείται φόρος 20% από το πρώτο ευρώ.

----------


## Kostas2002

Έτσι ακριβώς είναι....

----------


## Xάρης

Συνάδελφοι προσοχή.

Αν κάνετε τη δήλωση του ΦΕΜ στο TaxisNet μετά τις *18:00*, τότε ακόμα και να η μεταφορά του ποσού μέσω win banking γίνει την ίδια μέρα, θα θεωρηθεί ότι έγινε την επόμενη και θα έχουμε πρόσθετα τέλη.
Τουλάχιστον το παραπάνω ισχύει για την winbank της Τράπεζας Πειραιώς.

----------

